# Arowana Care - Myths Regarding the Arowana



## Robert Khaw (Jul 13, 2010)

In western culture the dragon is an evil being that destroys towns and kills people, that is why in that part of the world they are often seen as evil. The opposite can said in Eastern folklore, especially in the Chinese culture. In most parts of Asia, the dragon is a mythical creature that represents good luck, strength, and power. This belief is especially prevalent in China where it is also believed that dragons ward off evil spirits and protect people.

This fascination with dragons is what made the Asian Arowana, or Golden Arowana, very popular. Also called Dragon Fish, because of its resemblance to the mythical animal, the Asian Arowana is believed to bring good fortune to whoever its owner is. Businessmen keep Arowanas, especially the Gold Arowana, to help maintain the prosperous growth of their businesses.

Geomancers and Feng Shui experts advise their clients to keep a Blood Red Arowana in their homes or offices to encourage the entry of good luck and prosperity; it is also believed that if you have an Arowana inside the house it may also save your life. It is believed that any misfortune that is originally intended for the people inside the house are said to be taken in by the Arowana; and the fish will also die in place of its master if need be.

There are stories that tell about a man that narrowly survives a grisly accident; he was lucky to have survived with just a couple of scrapes and bruises. But upon returning home he finds that his prized Arowana is on the floor, dead. It was later found out that the fish leapt out of its aquarium and died at almost the same time of the accident.

The Chinese also believe that the Arowana can also serve as a warning device to protect the family. It is thought that the Arowana fish has the ability to differentiate an enemy of the family from well-wishers. When a person enters the home and the fish starts to get startled and thrash about its tank, then it means that the person has bad intentions for the family. But if the fish just stays calm and collected when someone comes then that person has a kind heart and is a friend of the family.

These legends and beliefs that surround this lovely fish are more than enough reason to own an Arowana despite its exorbitant price tag. But if you don't believe in any of these things then just its sheer beauty and grace will be enough for you to want one.

The Arowana fish is easy to keep, but hard to master when it comes to bringing out its best colors. Expose your Arowana's true colors using the simplest, laziest but most effective Arowana care techniques from http://www.arowanasecrets.com.

If you are starting out on rearing an Arowana, don't forget to grab the "5 Steps to Setting Up Your Arowana Tank - Keeping It Simple, Clean and Quick" *FREE* report at http://www.arowanasecrets.com that is usually priced at $17.

Article Source: http://EzineArticles.com/?expert=Robert_Khaw


----------



## TheOldSalt (Jan 28, 2005)

Hmmm.... on one hand, this is interesting and informative.
On the other hand, it is spam.

I think it's very good spam, though, the kind that can stay.


----------



## emc7 (Jul 23, 2005)

Its more "mythology of the arrowana" with a link for care. Interesting, but doesn't match the title.


----------



## Blue Cray (Oct 19, 2007)

This guy is posting this article on several forums, definitly spam but its about fish so w/e.


----------

